# home made cam lock backplate



## PeterT (Feb 18, 2020)

We were just talking about this, particulalrly setup to copy the spindle nose angle with DTI. He didn't really show any blueing (fit), just a thumbs up. But looks like he achieved good runout.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Feb 19, 2020)

Here is mine. Yes you can make it OK. Maybe not every time but most of the time. He cut the flange and then with indicator it shows zero - no kidding if it did not then it would indicate that his spindle has bad bearings. The actual test is to take it off and put it back on, preferably doing multiple positions. 

As you can see mine taken off and back on is around +-0.015 mm or less then 0.001 inch. Which matches backing plate on German chuck and probably exceeds performance of anything from China.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 19, 2020)

Tom you going to be a regular poster on youtube?  Looks good!


----------



## Tom Kitta (Feb 19, 2020)

Not sure, I may get a tripod for my camera and at least post few things. Maybe some editing software. If I start posting more it will be small stuff - I lot of pp that are famous must have started small.


----------

